# Hello.........Tam here



## Tam

Hi all,

Well I am Tam, I am *cough* 30 and I have a little girl called Jade who is 7 and a baby due in Feb. *waves* 

I look forward to getting to know you all and having a good old natter :wink: xx


----------



## Wobbles

Tam said:

> Hi all,
> 
> Well I am Tam, I am *cough* 30 and I have a little girl called Jade who is 7 and a baby due in Feb. *waves*
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all and having a good old natter :wink: xx

Welcome!

Bad cough girlie? *Runs* :lol:


----------



## Tam

Wobbles said:

> Tam said:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Well I am Tam, I am *cough* 30 and I have a little girl called Jade who is 7 and a baby due in Feb. *waves*
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all and having a good old natter :wink: xx
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Bad cough girlie? *Runs* :lol:Click to expand...


:oops: :oops: :oops: :oops: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: *""RUN ALOT FASTER"" * :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/cs2.gif


----------



## Tam

PMSL!!! :roll:


----------



## HB

Hi Tam!!!!
Nice to have you here!!!
*hugs*

xox


----------



## Tam

Hello Hayley *waves*

Cool here innit :wink: (((HUGS))) xx


----------



## RachieH

Tam said:

> Hi all,
> 
> Well I am Tam, I am *cough* 30

Hee heee how small is that 30 - I like it! https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/LmaoPurple.gif

Just wanted to say Hello and https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/welcome2.gif to the forum - Looking forwards to chatting to evrybody on here!
PS - Do you know the sex of your baby or is it a surprise?


----------



## Imi

Hiya and welcome to the forum tam!!!

How old was that? 23 ? lol


----------



## Tam

RachieH said:

> Tam said:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Well I am Tam, I am *cough* 30
> 
> Hee heee how small is that 30 - I like it! https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/LmaoPurple.gif
> 
> Just wanted to say Hello and https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/welcome2.gif to the forum - Looking forwards to chatting to evrybody on here!
> PS - Do you know the sex of your baby or is it a surprise?Click to expand...

 :lol: 

Hi hun, I don't know what I am having yet, but I am hoping to find out on the 16th of Oct, I will post as soon as I have finished shopping :wink: :lol:


----------



## Tam

Imi-Maddie's-Mum said:

> Hiya and welcome to the forum tam!!!
> 
> How old was that? 23 ? lol


21 IMI, can't you read :roll: 


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey hun


----------

